

13 year-old invents doorbell that tricks burglars into thinking you're home - NonEUCitizen
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-1394448/Doorbell-tricks-burglars-thinking-youre-home-invented-schoolboy-Laurence-Rook-13.html

======
gr366
This sounds like a great solution for the problem of package deliveries while
you're not home.

I'm skeptical about the burglary prevention angle — I imagine they would just
switch to knocking on the door to determine if you're home or not.

------
Unregistered
great idea coupled with an unfair advantage FTW

"his parents, showed his plans to family friend Paula Ward, who was crowned
the world's top female inventor in 2004"

